# Rest day perfect form.



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

Im thinking I could go pro...
Perfect form.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2016)

just like happy gilmore


----------



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> just like happy gilmore



I was hitting 275 yards happy Gilmore style.
But was also almost knocking out the guys to my left and right on the driving range.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2016)

Hahah theybsounded good. 

I used to love golf. I used to go three to four times a week. Was pretty ****ing good at it. Was about a ten handicap. But when I started getting bigger it became more and more difficult to swing without any shoulder and chest pain. I could barely hold the fukking club now. One thing I hate about being my size, actually probably the only thing I hate.


----------



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hahah theybsounded good.
> 
> I used to love golf. I used to go three to four times a week. Was pretty ****ing good at it. Was about a ten handicap. But when I started getting bigger it became more and more difficult to swing without any shoulder and chest pain. I could barely hold the fukking club now. One thing I hate about being my size, actually probably the only thing I hate.



I would take being a big dude anyday over being able to swing golf clubs correctly.  I really just go to the driving range cause my buddy drags me there.
It's a good time cause I don't take the sport serious but am also respectful to those who do..
Alll in all a good rest day.
Cook all my food for the week so let's crush it tomorrow


----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

Is this some form of Baseball? lol

On the back swing, pivot your shoulders more toward your spine.

On the down swing, shift more weight to your front foot.

Need to work on that hips rotation salty.


----------



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Is this some form of Baseball? lol
> 
> On the back swing, pivot your shoulders more toward your spine.
> 
> ...



Best advice yet. Thanks thqmas. Think it's my 4th time my entire life.


----------



## snake (May 9, 2016)

That was entertaining for sure!

I would have missed 1/2 of those balls. I went a few time; long enough to know I was never going remotely close to respectable.


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

SIMPLY PUT, I suck at golf!! lol


----------



## automatondan (May 9, 2016)




----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

Strong biceps


----------



## John Ziegler (May 9, 2016)




----------



## saltylifter (May 10, 2016)

snake said:


> That was entertaining for sure!
> 
> I would have missed 1/2 of those balls. I went a few time; long enough to know I was never going remotely close to respectable.



Lol ya man if my roommate didn't go I wouldn't go. I am joking around the entire time which pisses my roommate off lol. I'm told I look like I'm playing baseball


----------



## saltylifter (May 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



Lmfao exactly man


----------



## Alex (May 14, 2016)

brock lesnar is dat u


----------

